# Sub-letting a condo in Singapore



## wtlives

Hi there. My wife and I have been in Singapore 6 months but due to unforseen circumstances will be heading back to Australia in November or December.

We need to find a sub let tenant for our 2 brm condo apartment in Novena/Cambridge which is allowed - subject to landlords approval - under our tenancy agreement.

Does any one have any advice on how we should go about this? Should we use an agent or try to go it alone in finding a tenant?

I have looked on most of the ex-pat forums etc but it seems that this is not a very common practice - or is it?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers.


----------



## simonsays

You are subletting or transferring the lease ?? Check with the landlords, as most landlords (in reality, the agent who has Power of Attorney) are real smart cases, and will say "OK, OK, because you nice man .. " and once you turn your back, will send all kinds of demands, including some excuse to not pay back your deposit.

Remember this: Agents make money in the lease signing, so if you transfer it, the agent looses out the one month commission, so they will find all and any excuse to rip you off (moreso, since you are a foreigner .. and Aussie too boot   ) And they have more than enough motivation to do it if the current rental went up compared to the time you signed up .. 

Not as a whining post, but, sublet = rental of a room, not a while unit - so I would tread carefully, and work with the agent / landlord to officially transfer the lease - and if you sublet, and the next person has some issues, it is your deposit at stake.

Not to be funny, but atleast 25% of expats really fight to get back the deposit, as, mostly it is held by the agents, and they can deduct for 'damages' including 'cost of chemical cleaning' 'cost of repainting' etc etc.

PS: I hope no property agents are here to zap me or beat me to pulp


----------

